
Show HN: Dendron – open-source, local first, anti-roam note-taking tool - kevinslin
https://dendron.so
======
kevinslin
[Dendron]([https://dendron.so](https://dendron.so)) is meant to be the fastest
way for people to create, reference, and collaborate on knowledge. It is based
on a [hierarchal first approach to note
taking]([https://www.kevinslin.com/notes/3dd58f62-fee5-4f93-b9f1-b0f0...](https://www.kevinslin.com/notes/3dd58f62-fee5-4f93-b9f1-b0f0f59a9b64.html)).

Hierarchy first means that Dendron helps you effortlessly create, manage, and
reference your notes through flexible hierarchies. I call it anti-roam because
instead of having every note be everywhere, every note is exactly in one well
defined place (which you can change over time).

You can read about our principles
[here](https:/dendron.so/notes/7fcebd7d-6411-4c9d-8baf-65629dc018a1.html)

I use Dendron to manage a corpus of 20k+ markdown notes. When I need to lookup
information inside Dendron, I know I can either __find it in a few seconds __,
or if I don 't, to know for certain that it is __not there __. This is an
incredibly empowering feeling of control in an age of information overload and
it is an ability I want to give to every person in the world.

~~~
appleflaxen
how does it compare to Athens?

------
mirrormaster
How is this different from
Foam([https://github.com/foambubble/foam](https://github.com/foambubble/foam))

~~~
ObsoleteNerd
I was racking my brain trying to figure out why this was giving me déjà vu. I
figured it had been posted before then renamed but seems like a totally
separate project doing effectively the same thing?

------
pkz
I still have a hard time understanding why there needs to be a markdown
preview window occupying space. When you go back to your notes will you read
the rendered version or just read the markdown? Maybe I am looking for
wysiwyg.

------
dathanb82
How’s the vim emulation in VSCode? I always miss being able to use vim in
these sorts of knowledge management systems. I’m using Obsidian right now,
which has ok, very basic vi emulation, but would love something that lets me
use more advanced vim-fu.

~~~
0_gravitas
have you ever tried vim-wiki (or vim-wiki + vim-zettel, if thats your thing)?
its been a godsend for me

~~~
dathanb82
I jus discovered vim-wiki a week ago, so it’s on my todo list. I’m on pat
leave right now, so not really doing any hard core knowledge management for
another couple weeks.

------
Maha-pudma
I like hierarchical note taking. I use Zim-wiki which is plain text and
actually working with folders and text files. I wonder how this compares, I
don't use vscode though.

